# water conditions around devils lake



## nate26 (Jul 29, 2004)

Can anyone tell me how water conditions are around devils lake. Also, how has the hatch gone this year. Seem to get mixed signals as to bad to good just interested. Well, very excited as well to get back up to Gods country and hunting ducks. :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Read the Du and Delta reports.


----------



## nate26 (Jul 29, 2004)

they don't really give much info. Just general descriptions....


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

DOESN'T LOOK GOOD THIS YEAR.ZONES 1 OR 2 LOOKS TO BE A LITTLE BETTER.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

I was up a Devils Lake 2 weeks ago and there is water everywhere and we saw good numbers of ducks and geese. Some fields were even a little flooded in spots with ducks sitting in them.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

not me dust was blowing everywhere.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

When were you up there? All of the ponds were full when we were there 2 weeks ago. There is a lot more water than last year at this time.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

He lives in Silva jbaincfl, I would guess he's been up there quite a bit :roll:


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

" The Silva Flats"


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

Whoops...I didn't look at his location.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Dosch, is it really that dry on that side if the lake. From GF to Devils the water is still holding pretty good. I think the hatch is late though, seeing alot of liitle ducks out there.


----------



## Dekes (Aug 21, 2004)

Just passed through the south side of the Devils Lake area by car and over the whole basin by plane. It is extremely wet. Conditions are excellent


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

The conditions might be excellant in DL but they are posted.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

SJB,
That is the truth.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

It depends... Water is around, but with a little wind and sunshine it could soon be gone. Here are a few pictures of my honey hole... Grr...rrr....

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/members/ph ... .php?a=162


----------

